# Why Don’t You Carry A Backup Gun?



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Why Don't You Carry A Backup Gun? - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Used to when working, sometimes two. CZ82 and an LCP. Now it's a .22 when hiking.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I know I should, but as I get older, carrying one gun is a pain. I do it because I know as I get older, I become more of a target.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I carry a 642 revolver, only. Some call a 642 a backup gun....................................................................


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Pistol Pete said:


> I carry a 642 revolver, only. Some call a 642 a backup gun....................................................................


Is that because if you draw it, they back up?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Where we live, one pistol and one reload is enough.

I have backup-type pistols, but carrying them would be a pain in the posterior (literally).
Instead, my wife, Jean, is my backup.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If there is a statistic, I'll bet most gun owners permitted to carry , DO NOT CARRY at all. 
There are many reasons why a person wouldn't carry a primary. 
Their wife won't let them ,lol. 
IMO, Another Reason is the hassle of strapping on a gun, it's not comfortable, ( didn't have the time, I was only getting the mail, who knew there would be a black bear getting the mail also. ,lol )
Thats why I love my pocket carry (10 round 40 cal ) convenience being a priority for me. When I need a backup I'll usually pancake (Galco thumb break ) my 1911.
I did hide a backup in my vehicle for many years. 

:smt1099


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm with Craigh here, two guns are a problem for me also. Heck I'm going to put my Sig 226 40sw into service for woods carry my 629 is becoming a safe queen!!!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

crewchief said:


> I'm with Craigh here, two guns are a problem for me also. Heck I'm going to put my Sig 226 40sw into service for woods carry my 629 is becoming a safe queen!!!


You know, my friend, I love the S&W Model 29 or 629. Mine is an older 6.5" barrel model. Believe it or not, I keep it and/or my Ruger Super Blackhawk in one or two secret spots in the house as a backup home defensive gun. Even though both are really too heavy for carry anymore, I figure their heavy weight will help control recoil in a gun fight. Besides, I think they'd be intimidating to some invader.

However, both are currently in the safe/s because after surgery, I'm not allowed to hold more than five pounds and nothing as high as my shoulder. So right now, my Shield 9mm is in the nightstand and my PPQ 9mm is in a secret spot. It's not the weight right now but the recoil. My doctor is also a shooter and warned me off range time until I heal and finish physical therapy in 5 months. The right side surgery was far more intensive than the left side surgery. That's unfortunate because I'm very right handed.

I still pray for you every day and hope your cancer stays in remission, my friend. It's a tad funny to pray for a "Crewchief" but I think God can figure who I'm talking about.  Sometimes I lump you together with the wife of an old retired Navy Senior Chief friend of mine who died of cancer not long ago.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks,, I need all the prayers I can get.. Back in the Nam Catholic chaplains would walk the flt line in the early am. They'd say chief you want some holy water on your bird?? I'd say throw it on it can't hurt.even though I 'm baptist... oh yeah optdivo is working good so far.

Richard P...


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I sometimes carry a backup, my Beretta Pico 380. It's the least shootable of all my guns because of the size but I can hit center mass at close range. Super easy to carry. Winter I leave the 9mm at home & carry a pair of Ruger LCRs in jacket pockets.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

crewchief said:


> Thanks,, I need all the prayers I can get.. Back in the Nam Catholic chaplains would walk the flt line in the early am. They'd say chief you want some holy water on your bird?? I'd say throw it on it can't hurt.even though I 'm baptist... oh yeah optdivo is working good so far.
> 
> Richard P...


Prayers for your recovery.
I'm going in today to see if I am finally in remission.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Still carrying a 38 special revolver as my main gun, after almost 30 years, Oh,, what’s this here in my pocket, is it a NAA mini revolver,,, or maybe a 2 shot derringer,,, or a small 380.....don’t need multiple mags, just need multiple guns.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Sometimes, my back-up does double duty as a primary gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jean is my backup gun...
Or, rather, now that I'm old and arthritic, I'm _her_ backup gun.


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

After 20+ years as a big city LEO, I didn't think I needed a second weapon, and never carried one. Then I finally decided I would start carrying one, but had not got around to it the day I really needed a back up gun. I survived, then carried a back up religiously until I retired over a decade later. I don't have to go toward trouble anymore. So now when I carry, it is most often a small, light, .38 revolver or a small 9mm semi-auto. Not both. Nothing at all wrong with carrying a back up if that fits one's lifestyle. It just doesn't fit mine anymore......ymmv


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The idea is sound, but doing so would already make a tough situation, of having to carry a primary weapon concealed, even tougher with two guns to hide. I just go with my primary, and at least one spare magazine, and leave the rest in God's hands. JMHO.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

berettatoter said:


> ...leave the rest in God's hands. JMHO.


...Or in John Moses Browning's.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have a time tested, well maintained, trusted 1911a1. If I am going into a possibly dangerous area it becomes my back-up to my carbine.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

tony pasley said:


> I have a time tested, well maintained, trusted 1911a1. If I am going into a possibly dangerous area it becomes my back-up to my carbine.


Well, you'll certainly be prepared!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

LCPII in a pocket holster actually in the concealment pocket on a 501 shirt. I don't like pocket carry. Last ditch if the P-01 or 97 should run dry.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

On occasion I will carry a Ruger LCP as a backup to my CZ Rami (9mm). When I do, the LCP is in my right front pocket while the Rami is holstered on my right hip under a cover garment. It does present a challenge in that this puts a pretty fair amount of weight tugging my pants toward the ground. This has forced me to have a backup for my belt as well; a pair of suspenders.


----------

